
Ask HN: What city do you plan to move to if all companies move to WFH? - hnalien
With all the major companies (FB, Twitter, Shopify) moving to an all-remote workforce, what city would you move to?<p>Please also specify: Current Role, Current City, Salary
======
arkokoley
If my current MNC turns WFH full time, I plan to shift to Goa, take up a house
by the sea, wake up to the breeze and take a dip in the sea once I'm done
working.

Currently a Software Engineer in Bangalore, India earning approx $30k per
annum

